# Approved magnification



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Any magnification on a muzzle loader just passed


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

If you can't beat em, join em. 

Well, who wants to buy a Nikon 1x scope?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

tabbyhunter said:


> If you can't beat em, join em.
> 
> Well, who wants to buy a Nikon 1x scope?


Haha I have 1 to sell now too...


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Come on tabby Hunter keep the Nikon be a man haha!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

tabbyhunter said:


> If you can't beat em, join em.
> 
> Well, who wants to buy a Nikon 1x scope?


You can still use it in South Dakota


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

But why?-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> But why?-----SS


A magnified scope is not always the best choice. An example would be hunting whitetails or hogs in the thick stuff, but if you have bad eyesight and can't get both the rear and the front sights in focus a 1X scope is a blessing.

I shot my elk this year, 103 yards, with my 1 3/4 x 6 scope on 1 3/4 power.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I was cool with the 1 power thing, I could live with a 1.5-2 power thing. But I'm not sure why we should encourage the use of high magnification scopes with drop compensating technology on the muzzy hunt. ----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My handguns don't carry a scope except for my TC Contender in 7-30 Waters and then that scope is a 2x7. 90% of the animals that I have shot with that one have been shot with the scope on 4x or lower out to a range of 170 yards. 

I can just see the folks out there with their target turrets on their ML's now. The deer or elk is at 275 yards and they have their rifle zeroed at 150. They turn the screws a little and set up on the shooting sticks and bang and down goes the animal, hopefully. 

Next year there will be a survey talking about crossbows with scopes on them and the folks on the wildlife board will want to hunt during the archery season so they will approve it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I was cool with the 1 power thing, I could live with a 1.5-2 power thing. But I'm not sure why we should encourage the use of high magnification scopes with drop compensating technology on the muzzy hunt. ----SS


Might as well just eliminate the hunt all together and just use it during general season.

It really seems to just give muzzy hunters an opportunity to have an early rifle hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll just put my 'old straight 4 power I took off my deer gun years ago, and put it on my muzzle gun.
That will make me cool. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

torowy said:


> Haha I have 1 to sell now too...


Ditto!

Just put the new Vortex on mine last year. Guess I'll put it on the old 22...


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

tabbyhunter said:


> If you can't beat em, join em.
> 
> Well, who wants to buy a Nikon 1x scope?


 I'm leaving my 1x on to teach my kids how to Hunt. They already know how to Shoot


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

Their is going to be a lot of hunters switching which LE and General hunt they apply for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Does the law include crossbow sights as well?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

There will still only be 16,000 tags for muzzle loader hunt compared to 60,000 rifle. So are people just NOT going to draw out if they switch. I hope people realize this before they go all in.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll have to play the loop hole thing so I can draw out for my favorite hunt now, with people wanting to switch


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Disappointing. It's now just a single shot hunt. I agree there's no difference now. It's just an eairly hunt. Might as well just have one.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Brookie said:


> I'll have to play the loop hole thing so I can draw out for my favorite hunt now, with people wanting to switch


It'll be interesting to see how many people actually switch.

I imagine the late hunts on the LE deer are going to be the biggest notable change, but I would doubt general season changes a whole lot.

It will make some of the earlier hunts on the LE deer very interesting, if people hop on the late LE wagon.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Might as well require hunter orange too, maybe just orange camo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> Disappointing. It's now just a single shot hunt. I agree there's no difference now. It's just an eairly hunt. Might as well just have one.


WOah hold the phone, you mean before now it was a multi-shot hunt? You have a double barrel rifled muzzleloader?

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> WOah hold the phone, you mean before now it was a multi-shot hunt? You have a double barrel rifled muzzleloader?
> 
> -DallanC


I actually thought about getting a double barreled muzzle loader at one time but the states that I hunt in don't allow them.

But then you can have as many muzzle loaders with you that you can pack but you can't have a double barreled one.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

DallanC said:


> WOah hold the phone, you mean before now it was a multi-shot hunt? You have a double barrel rifled muzzleloader?
> 
> -DallanC


My dad has a muzzleloading shotgun that is :grin: and it's the only shotgun we had when I was a boy. I'd show up to scout shoots with it. The only problem was unless the wind was blowing you had to take someone else's word on whether you hit the skeet or not. :grin:
I simply mean (and I think you know this ) that with modern rifles, sights, powders, and projectiles the only thing that now separates it from the General Circus Season is the fact that it's a single shot. The years of developing a talent for muzzleloading is gone. So now people with little effort and money and just go to Walmart and with <$400 have a 200 yard or better gun. I think adding magnification changes the whole hunt. And for me it's a loss. Sure, I'll concede that there was some bragging rights that used to be associated with someone who could shoot a muzzloader well. That is no longer the case.


----------

